# Haunted Labyrinth 2009 Video



## HauntedLabyrinth (Feb 6, 2010)

This is the first part of our haunted house this past season. Our theme was "Behind the Screams"

The Haunted Labyrinth is charity haunt at the Rejoice in Hope Youth Center in Cranston, RI. This was our 24th year in operation.


----------



## HauntedLabyrinth (Feb 6, 2010)

Forgot to mention this in the original post:
I will post the remainder parts of the video as I upload them to YouTube.
You can see more videos from this past year and the previous year on our YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/hauntedlabyrinth


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool that is some display great work


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome setup you have. It's great to have so many helpers. Do you change the layout from year to year?


----------



## HauntedLabyrinth (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes, we change it every year. The house is built in a small gym, so in the off season it gets used for rentals or retreats that are held at the youth center. All of the walls for the house are stacked on the stage and is borded up during the off season. We have 2 trailers in the back lot where we keeps props and the facade that goes in the front of the building. Everyone that is involved is a volunteer. This is a fundraiser for the CYO center.


----------



## HauntedLabyrinth (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## HauntedLabyrinth (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## grantbrott (Feb 22, 2010)

Great footage, love the behind the scenes stuff, always enjoy seeing the making of haunts.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

That's really cool to see behind the scenes. A lot of people (not those of us who make the haunts, but the tots) don't realize just how much work goes into making them scream.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice haunted house. I really like the facade.
Thanks for posting the vids.


----------



## HauntedLabyrinth (Feb 6, 2010)




----------

